# Genesis Preservation



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone heard of *Genesis Preservation* they contacted me because they need a contractor in my area. I told them to send me a price list, in which they did:

Grass Cuts($45) 
Property Securing($90) Locks have to purchased first which are around $50-$60
Debris Removal($25 per cubic yard)
Boarding($4.75 a square foot)
Winterization($100) 
Snow removal($55)
Trip Charges($20)

We do not have a discount percentage.

Compensation: Contractor is paid on a net30 according to the bid they put in to complete the work for bid work and the contractor is paid according to a pricing guide for standard price items.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

They are subbing Altisource work. I completed a few WO's for them about a year ago including a nice bid approval. Pay was on time. Aaron was easy to work with.

On the locks, many people on here may have a stash of Anaconda locks sitting on their shelves that they'd be willing to sell cheap. Ask around before you buy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I just unloaded 8 Anaconda locks for just over 50% of original cost. 

Oh well, they are off my shelf.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Have done a lot of work for them in CO and used to in NV. Please check my FB group post on them, horrible communication and service but Aaron does try to work things out, have always been paid, sometime superrrr late but still been paid. I believe he runs another company doing something else so its kind of a side gig for them.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! The pricing didnt seem near as bad as what i have seen from others in recent months.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

What is an anaconda lock?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> What is an anaconda lock?


A really expensive digital lock that only Altisource uses.......


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> What is an anaconda lock?



In the end, a nice paperweight or if you have some space you need filled they work pretty good :lol:


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

They must be a national if they are advertising out there and here in CT also-I usually like trying out newbies but Im kind of jammed with work now as it is.

cube price is way too low:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

They are definitely not a national, i dont think they even have work. They are based out of Fort Collins, co and used to sub work from Energy REO Solutions but i think they lost that!


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

They sub Altisource work like stated above in the thread, they use the anaconda digital locks and when you go where they want you to buy them on the left side of the page it says Altisource approved locks. And i talked to Chris and he told me what work and where it comes from.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Why does Altisource use those locks?


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

They contacted me also,prices where not bad.After reading they want you to set up all C4K and they also have $600.00 bundle services. So no C4K you will loose your shirt on bundles.

Thank you but no thank you


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

TRIWORK said:


> They are definitely not a national, i dont think they even have work. They are based out of Fort Collins, co and used to sub work from Energy REO Solutions but i think they lost that!


 Well Michigan and CT makes me think they are unless they are doing selective states, I did not give them nor will I a second thought


----------

